# Diablo 3 und die Controller-Tastenbelegung



## Mauricius (10. März 2012)

von einigen leuten hört man ja immer wieder, dass sie skeptisch gegenüber dem controllersupport und einer evtl. folgenden konsolenfassung sind. kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, diablo 3 lässt sich definitiv mit einem controller spielen! und da man während eines kampfes eh kein interface braucht, sind auch die tasten eines controllers völlig ausreichend. der einzige, mir ersichtliche, nachteil den ein waschechter konsolero bei sowas hätte, wäre der chat - sofern er keine tastatur für seine konsole besitzt, bräuchte er etwas länger zum antworten (wovon aber die welt nicht untergeht).

[attachment=12526:xc1.png]

für mich wäre das eine sinnvolle tastenbelegung.


im anhang noch eine unbeschriftete datei dieses bildes (sofern jemand anderer meinung sein sollte und die tasten etwas anders belegen würde).


----------

